# Lydian lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Basic lesson on what this is, and some examples of its sound.


[video=youtube;6ZB_2mdCkKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZB_2mdCkKc[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicely done.









Watching/listening to the different chord structures was informative.
Your lesson also was soothing to hear. Very relaxing actually.
I like the sound of your Hagstrom.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great couple of ways of looking at it. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Lydian is Steve Vai's favorite go to mode. Sorta like the Dorian is to Santana.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

